# MK4 R32 Euro OEM Fog Lights+Mesh Grills...NEED HELP!?!?!?



## R32mayhem (Feb 17, 2008)

I have just purchased the "MK4 R32 Euro OEM Fog Lights+Mesh Grills" but of course it doesn't come with wiring harness, brackets, or anything like that. I was wondering if you guys could help me by letting me know which brackets i could use and if the 04 or 05 GTI fog light wiring kit woud fit into the MK4 R32 plugs correctly. Please hep me. Thank you guys. Here's a picture of them. 
































VW Golf R32+ Jetta MK4 R-Line Fog Lights
High Quality Euro Fog Lights
Original Volkswagen
Made In Germany & EU
Ecode - TUEV Approved
Kit Incl. 2x Foglights & 2x Mesh Inserts
Rare and very hard to get.
A NEW Set of R32 bumper foglights & meshs for all Golf R32+ Jetta R-Line MK4 (models 2000-2005).
These lights are new and never installed before.
They are high quality OEM factory parts with glass lense and E-code.
The kit includes fog lights L/R with bulbs and mesh inserts L/R as shown in the images (no wiring harness or brakets incl.)
These fog lights lense are made of glass not plastic and give your car an unmistakably authentic European appearance.


----------



## IndranN (Nov 17, 2010)

*Please tell me where you bought these from*

Hi, I have a MK4 GTi-R - same bumper styling etc. Where can I buy a set of these fogs? 
Thanks 
Indy


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

All the info you need here. 

Basically the US R32 bumper lacks the mounting points for the Bora R fog lights, so we have to jury rig something to mount them. 

You can wire them by tapping in to the wire for the fogs in the OEM headlight or get the Bora R fog light wiring kit from oemplus.com. 

I'm about to embark on the same install myself.


----------

